# Viper remote start starts then shuts off after 5seconds.



## keljade

Hi there,

I have a 98 Toyota Sienna. the Viper remote start/car alarm was working just fine until this weekend. Now it will start the engine with the remote start but 5 seconds later it shuts the engine off. I can start and run the vehicle normally with the key. Any ideas?

thanks!

Kel


----------



## jaggerwild

Hello Keljade,
And welcome to the forum!
There should be a wire coming from the fire wall to the distributor for the "tach sense" wire. It needs to see the tach signal in order for the starter to keep running, maybe you had some work done on the truck and they inadvertently disconnected it?
If not then post back I'll see if I can dig up info for you.


----------



## CZ4A

I am having this problem as well. I got the viper 5301 remote starter installed in my girlfriends 05 dodge neon, I would say a year ago. Worked perfect up to a week or two ago. Same starting problem. In the morning the car would start then shut off right away. If the car has been used all day and warmed up it will start and be fine. It seems like the cold weather is the cause (when we need it the most! haha). We brought it to the shop that installed it and the guy mentioned the "tach" as well. Talking about something to do with the weather changing and what not. That he had to recalibrate the sensor. He worked on the car for a good 20min and thought he fixed it but the next morning it went back to shutting right off. 

Anyone know the procedure to reset this tach sensor? I looked in the manual and couldnt find it. Maybe this is the same issue as keljade, but then again this is an old thread so maybe it has been solved and he wishes to share. hint hint


----------



## keljade

Mine turned out to be my battery cables of all things. replaced them and haven't had a problem since.

good luck

K


----------



## lcurle

could be the passlock bypass needs to be reprogrammed, the tach wire coming from the main BCM harness sends out about 5-6volts, this is the only one that has this voltage while the vehicle is running from the harness.


----------



## jdeeewp

CZ4A,

I have the identical problem, on a viper 5101. it's interesting that it's cold weather dependant and also, both cars are Crysler (mopar)

I thought it was the Defroster output getting overloaded but i cut the wire last night... still didn't work this morning, even after shutting off the defroster output.

i DONT have a imobilizer on my 2001 jeep wrangler, and i am running Tach sense mode with the tach wire hooked up to my #5 fuel injector...

tonight i am going to switch to vurtual tach mode and see what happens tomorrow morning on the way to work.

Do you know what your Tach sense wire is hooked to?
if you could take a look at the fuel injectors and see if there is an odd ball wire tapped into an injector that would be great!

BTW reseting the tach sense is easy (on mine), just start the car with the key then push the valet button untill the light lights up. (should only take a few seconds)


check your PM!


----------



## lcurle

tach sense wire should be hooked to the negative on the coil.


----------



## jdeeewp

i have 3 coils on my car... (the coil pack is mounted on the head... my jeep has no traditional spark plug wires, the coil's are hooked up almost directly to the spark plugs.)

i figured the injector wire would be easier and everybody said it would work, and it did, till the engine was cold.

i switched to Vurtual tach mode and She started thismorning. 

i am going to try and find the correct negative on the coil on monday..

anyone know which one this is on a 2001 jeep wranlger with a 4.0L straight Six?
lol, I'm told its grey, and at the coil... ...which one? lol

i'll see what it does....


----------



## kylebryan

Im running an 08 Ford F-350 with the 6.4L diesel and im having this exact issue with the Viper 5301. Starts and runs exactly 18 seconds and then dies. Im curious about this digital tach mode and wonder if i should be using it too? Im extremely new to this and need some coaching haha Thanks!


----------



## CZ4A

I tried holding the valet button down and resetting whatever but that didnt work. I'm taking the car to the place today to try to get a solution. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## lcurle

kylebryan said:


> Im running an 08 Ford F-350 with the 6.4L diesel and im having this exact issue with the Viper 5301. Starts and runs exactly 18 seconds and then dies. Im curious about this digital tach mode and wonder if i should be using it too? Im extremely new to this and need some coaching haha Thanks!


make sure your unit is programmed for a diesel instead of gas.


----------



## kylebryan

I also tried holding down the valet button with no avail... Interestingly enough i used the keyless start function this morning and it stayed running just fine. Seems like a temperature problem to me because it has the problem when the pickup has been running versus sitting in the driveway overnight.


----------



## jdeeewp

Looks like you guys have different programing in those units.

try searching Viper or DEI electronics website for the "INSTALLATION MANUAL" instead of the "owners manual", the installation manual is more comprehensive on the programing options, and installation setups.

(its kinda funny also bc sometimes it says "before delivery ensure the vehicle bla bla bla...")


----------



## kylebryan

Well i tried to find the "Installation Manual" for my Viper 5301 but couldnt find one does anyone know where to find one? Also if anyone knows how to program the 5301 into diesel mode let me know how to do it please. Thanks!


----------



## kylebryan

OK everyone... Ive solved my issue. I found the "
installation manual and it tells how to reset your "Virtual Tach" The steps for me were:

1. Open door
2. Turn key to on position
3. Pres Valet button 4 times and then press one final time and hold untill you hear a chirp. This has re calibrated your virtual tach mode.

Here is a link to the manual. http://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B_Loqy8-8YhOOWE2MTA4ZTUtNzA5YS00YmRhLWFjYmMtODhlODBkOTc3OGUw&hl=en


----------



## jaggerwild

nice find, where did you get it? Thank you for posting it for other s as well!!ray:
Cheers!


----------



## ranger92998

www.techservices.audiovox.com a great site for installers or smaller shops that cant afford dei's software...itll tell you what color the tach wire is, where to find it, and how to hook it up...the notes are submitted by installers all over long island (I used to contribute when I was an custom installer). usually on fuel injectors, there are common wires and odd wires.. the odd ones are a o.k. place to get tach sense if you cant get the tach wire (some vehicles it just isnt worth it) Id avoid getting the tach from the computer...ive seen alot of new guys make that mistake and buy a computer...a negative fuel inj. wire works...test it with a COMPUTER safe multi meter set on a/c...youll know you got it if you rev the engine and it raises and lowers with rpms...do this carefully, a running engine is dangerous...best way is to do it yourself by comming from the side and moving the throttle..this way you buddy doesnt rev at the wrong time...

programming DEI tach is easy.. start the vehicle with the key, then press AND HOLD the black momentary switch until the light goes solid...once it does release and the light should GO OUT...

good luck


----------



## ranger92998

oh, and virtual tach will not work very well in colder climates...
oh and I need to add this...it may be your bypass... here is how to check...unplug your bypass and put the factory key in the ignition...do not start or turn it, just slide it in...remote start it...if it runs fine, well you have your answer...if it doesnt, well you had to take the dash apart anyways lol...toyotas arent bad, if it were a bmw, id have a tear for ya.


----------

